# Black belly spots



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I have been told it's likely a staph infection. My Kira had the same thing on her ear flap, we did a fungal culture, skin scraping, etc and the last resort was to try Cephalexin based on the recommendation of forum members who experienced the same thing. We tried topical treatment first and it did nothing. So we're trying the Cephalexin now. We started it a week ago so we are waiting to see how it looks in another week or two. Definitely take her to the vet and see what they suggest though, and keep us updated!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*My Tucker*

My Tucker had what I described as black scabs or dried blood, that I thought were ticks-were not. We took him to vet last Saturday and my vet looked at his tummy, too, but Tucker's was on his head and Upper Neck. The vet examined him with a Wood's Lamp, which I guess is used to determine ringworm. They shaved the affected spots and put Tucker on Cephaflexin for 2 wks. Diagnosis is Staph Infection.
In Short, your dog needs to go to the vet for diagnosis and meds.


----------

